
Question: If you're not already starting a company, what currently occupies your time? - arasakik

======
notabel
University. In my opinion, college is the best thing to do when you don't have
something better to do, if you'll pardon the tautology. Universities put you
in contact with lots of other smart people, with the resources and freedom to
devote your effort to whatever serves your interests.

------
danielha
Most of my time is being dedicated to working on my project. A beta launch is
set for within the next 2-3 months.

I'm also at school in the meantime.

------
Alex3917
College. I'm on the ltwt rowing team, so that can take up as many hours per
day as I want.

I'm also working on a couple of books. I have a full mindmap for one, so it's
just a matter of translating it into prose. I write slowly, but hopefully I'll
have a first draft that will be somewhat readable by others by the end of
summer.

------
hwork
Bloody Robots. And they are not even bipedal dynamically self-balancing ones.

Estimated Time to Startup: 4 Months.

~~~
arasakik
Just out of curiosity - how did you get into making robots, and do you have
any resources I can look at?

~~~
hwork
Thankfully I don't make them. I'm involved in the RoboCup project:
www.robocup.org. But I'm in a 'league' where software is king and hardware is
standard: the 4 Legged League. Here's the link: http://www.tzi.de/4legged/

But if you're into making robots, pretty much every other league in RoboCup
(save simulation) does hardware: humanoids, coffee-can robots, rescue robots,
etc.

So yeah, I program robotic dogs to play soccer. Pretty ridiculous concept, but
it's darn cute.

------
arasakik
Also, if you plan to start something in the future, what is your expected
timeline?

------
jamiequint
School... 2 Months 'til graduation... let me out!

------
imp
Working for the man.

